# Ladies Hunting Setup



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I shoot a Mathews Helim - bought new limbs and upped my poundage (not sure exactly where I am) 26.5" draw, GoldTip Expedition Hunter 3555's, Slick Tricks, Dead Center stabilizer, new for this season a Spot-hogg - Boss Hogg slider sight, AAE Drop Away rest.


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

I shoot a Bowtech Carbon Rose, with a 26.5"DL and 50lbs DW. For arrows/broadheads I use Gold Tip Expedition Hunter 3555s with 1.5" Vanetec vanes, Nockturnals, and 100gr Slick Trick standards. My accessories include a 5 pin Spot Hogg Bullet Proof, QAD Ultra-Rest HD, a Stokerized SS1 stabilizer, and a four arrow Fuse Vector quiver. Here's a few pictures of my set up and arrows:


----------



## teenarcher36 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's my ladies setup. Carbon rose set at 40# with 25"dl. Trophy ridge revolution 2.0, sword apex 5 pin, b stinger pro hunter 12" with 8oz weight, gt 3555 cut to 25" and tipped with a 100gr muzzy phantom. She also uses a Scott advantage pro mini.


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

teenarcher36 said:


> Here's my ladies setup. Carbon rose set at 40# with 25"dl. Trophy ridge revolution 2.0, sword apex 5 pin, b stinger pro hunter 12" with 8oz weight, gt 3555 cut to 25" and tipped with a 100gr muzzy phantom. She also uses a Scott advantage pro mini.


Looks great!


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

My Faktor 30 I shoot Easton Axis 400 with 100 grain Montecs. Hits hard, and couldn't be happier with the set up.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Absolutely love my set up especially with the HHA one pin sight. Really loving my new bow.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mathews Chill 26.5 DL and #63, which i might turn down because it got down to 32 degrees here in Pa opening day and i didnt have to draw my bow back but im not sure if i would have been able to as cold as i was. with Vap arrows by victory Archer


----------



## ShannieDavis (Aug 15, 2014)

Mission Ballistic, 27 in. DL and 50#. I have been shooting 400 Easton Bloodlines, tipped with a 90gr Muzzy 4-blade. Shoots flat and hard. 

Here she is:


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

Hoyt Carbon Spyder - 25DL, 55#, Easton Axis nFused 500's, Slick Trick Vipertrick


----------



## BowslinginGal (Mar 9, 2014)

Bowtech Fuel - Cobra Buckhead lighted 5 pin sight, in muddy girl camo  - Easton Aftermaths - 75 grain wolverine broad heads and 75 grain field tips - QAD drop away - octan 5 arrow quiver


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

How long did it take you ladies to build up to the weight you are currently at? This is only my second year shooting and I was very disappointed to find out yesterday that I am only pulling about 36lbs. I am right handed but I am left eye dominant so I am shooting left handed. I am slowly having to increase my weight because I am very week in my left arm due to being right handed. I try to practice every day at least once a day.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

Shoot whatever is comfortable for you. If you over do it you could get a shoulder injury. I just shot a big doe Saturday and got a pass thru with my bow at 38 pounds draw. I shoot a bowtech carbon rose with 100 grain g5 Montec broadheads.


----------



## BowslinginGal (Mar 9, 2014)

i'm at 53 pounds currently but im right handed and right eye dominant.
I would try lifting weights, consistently pulling back your bow for as long as you can handle it. ive gotten a lot more shoulder muscle because of it. I also ride horses so that helps me cause trying to pull around a 1300 pound animal with a mind of its own is pretty hard haha


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

This is what I did when I started out. I had to take it a bit slower due to a shoulder injury. Shoot every other day, your muscles need a day of rest. On days that you shoot try to shoot a few more arrows each time example day 1 shoot 25 next time shoot 30 then 35. Do that for about 2 weeks, then take a turn on your limb bolts or a half turn what ever you can handle. Some great exercises to try would be pull ups, push ups, any tiype of rows. This will help keep your body more even.


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the tips


----------



## JoyMarie (Aug 13, 2013)

jpust said:


> Shoot whatever is comfortable for you. If you over do it you could get a shoulder injury. I just shot a big doe Saturday and got a pass thru with my bow at 38 pounds draw. I shoot a bowtech carbon rose with 100 grain g5 Montec broadheads.


What yardage shot was it? Congrats on your doe!


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

I started shooting at 50lbs and that's what I have been shooting since. Eventually I would like to increase my weight, but I'm not quite ready yet. I do go to the gym and lift weights to try to build up more strength. I'm also right handed and left eye dominant, instead of shooting a left handed bow I trained myself to use my right eye.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

*Mission Riot*

I love my new Riot! It's been a great season thus far taking one doe in WV and one in PA.


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

PAHuntress69 said:


> I love my new Riot! It's been a great season thus far taking one doe in WV and one in PA.


Great pictures! Congrats!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

crtnyingrsll said:


> great pictures! Congrats!


x2


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I appreciate it! It's been a few years since I've been able to take a deer...lost some hunting spots. This year has been an exciting one out of the gate! My son got his first doe with his Infinite Edge on his 12th Birthday and I was with him in the blind. What a thrill to see your child "make it happen"!


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Thanks ladies! I appreciate it! It's been a few years since I've been able to take a deer...lost some hunting spots. This year has been an exciting one out of the gate! My son got his first doe with his Infinite Edge on his 12th Birthday and I was with him in the blind. What a thrill to see your child "make it happen"!


Congrats to the young man! Great job mom


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## crtnyingrsll (Apr 30, 2014)

Congrats to him! Another great picture.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

Awesome pics! Great shot young man!


----------



## BowHuntinBabe (Feb 1, 2014)

Awesome Ladies! Y'all have some really neat setups and awesome pictures. Congrats to those who have harvested deer over the years. Any deer with a bow is a trophy to be proud of. I started out barely pulling 30 pounds (my arms are NOT strong at all haha) and I worked very hard for 2 months doing weight training and lots of shooting until i was able to consistently pull 40 pounds for my first hunting season. Then i went up to 50 pounds during the next off season but when I got my Mathews I was only able to pull 45 because of the difference in the cam. It takes a lot of work to move up, but it's worth it.


----------



## greatthosu (Sep 13, 2012)

PAHuntress69 said:


> Thanks ladies! I appreciate it! It's been a few years since I've been able to take a deer...lost some hunting spots. This year has been an exciting one out of the gate! My son got his first doe with his Infinite Edge on his 12th Birthday and I was with him in the blind. What a thrill to see your child "make it happen"!


Congrats to the young man! Also to your self.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm glad to know there are some ladies on here that have got a complete pass thru with low poundage. I am currently at 38 pounds and when I shot a doe Tuesday night, the arrow was sticking out on both sides. Unfortunatly, I hit no man's land right under the spine and above the lungs and there was only four drops of blood to track so we didn't find her. I'm not sure the name of the broadheads I am shooting now but I know they have a small cutting diameter because my husband was worried about weight. After unsuccesfully tracking my deer, he ordered me the Montec G5 in 85 grain. Hope they work better!


----------



## CamoQuest (Mar 3, 2012)

kellystan48, my son is pulling slightly less than what you are, he has had pass throughs on hogs with an 85gr Montec. Shot placement is a big factor. Let me know how the Montecs work for you. We haven't had good blood trails with them, but I'm wondering if it's because he's only shot thick skinned hogs instead of thin skinned deer.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

CamoQuest said:


> kellystan48, my son is pulling slightly less than what you are, he has had pass throughs on hogs with an 85gr Montec. Shot placement is a big factor. Let me know how the Montecs work for you. We haven't had good blood trails with them, but I'm wondering if it's because he's only shot thick skinned hogs instead of thin skinned deer.


I hope to send one flying into a deer tonight! Haven't had another chance since that night. Maybe even another chance at the same doe, she has been back on the trail cameras and I can see exactly where I shot her.


----------



## kellystan48 (Jan 8, 2014)

This is the exit wound and she has a broken leg on this side. I am assuming that her broken leg was pulling her lung down and that is why I missed it completely. My shot was perfect left and right just high about 6 or 7 inches, I was shooting from a tree stand.


----------

